# What is this yellow fungus? growing in my garden?



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

This was not there last night but tonight it has shown up in 3 different spots in the same bed. Its bright yellow, like mustard yellow. Thanks


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

After some research online it appears to be slime mold aka "dog vomit mold" Seems that it is harmless and is quick to appear and disappear. Something of interest none the less.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Did you mulch recently? I've known others who've found it in over watered, recently mulched areas.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Oh-when I say mulch I mean like the bags of mulch, not something like mulch with compost.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Denali - I have the same thing. It's something that comes from the mulch. It does appear all of a sudden and then is gone in a day or so, but not before turning brown and dusty sending millions of spores out all over the rest of your garden. I also have a "lovely" pink version of this crud. I haven't been able to get rid of it but it doesn't seem to harm anything. It is awful disgusting looking.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

DENALI said:


> After some research online it appears to be slime mold aka "dog vomit mold" Seems that it is harmless and is quick to appear and disappear. Something of interest none the less.


Does look like the dog has been into the long grass.


----------

